# NSW propsed lifejacket rules



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Need to watch two things -

1/ Standards for the PFD types are changing, they did not outline how. Any survey can only be for the currently known PFD types. If the PFD changes are more restrictive to the water sportsman, the survey would be invalid (eg more elements of PDF1 slip into the PDF2 standard).

2/ The discussion paper mentions the type - PDF1/2/3 - for differing conditions. The Survey does not. That means there would be nothing to stop them claiming support (from the survey) if they (for instance) subsequently decide yakkers must wear PDF1.

Take time to add comment when you do this survey.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

I would like to see a National regulation that all recreational craft users including pedal boats, kitesurfers etc should wear a PFD at all times in all conditions.
However the Type of PFD should be set for the craft and the conditions.

Sheltered calm inland waterways a minimum of Type 3 PFD, for coastal areas a minimum of Type 2 PFD.
The Type 2 and Type 3 PFDs can be worn comfortably at all times and the user can swim in them and easily reboard their craft while wearing the PFD2 or 3.

Another thing I would like to see is all rock fishermen having to wear a PFD as well.

These types of regulations save lives, they save us from ourselves. I also like wearing a seatbelt driving my car and wearing a helmet riding my bicycle.
.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The Maritime Safety (General) Regulation 2009 makes pfds mandatory for kayaks unless less than 400m from shore and its daytime and you are using a paddle or oars and it won't sink if capsized, with an exemption for surf boats, surf skis, windsurfers and craft associated with surf life-saving.


The Maritime Safety (General) Regulation 2009 said:


> 85 Circumstances in which lifejacket must be worn on a canoe or kayak
> 
> (1) Each person on board a canoe or kayak must wear an appropriate lifejacket when the vessel is being operated unless the vessel:
> 
> ...


Guess that means if you are using a different means of propulsion you must wear a pfd, even in enclosed waters in daylight. Now they are proposing to make it mandatory if in open waters, or 100m from shore or at night. Will be interesting to see if the exemptions remain.



> Proposal: When operating small recreational craft such as a sailboard, kayak, canoe, kite surf or similar craft:
> • In sheltered waters, when more than 100 metres from an accessible shore
> • In ocean waters, at all times.
> Why? Current rules require a lifejacket to be worn when more than 400 metres from shore. There have been a small number of fatalities involving these kinds of craft and their use is increasing dramatically. The risks associated with this type of boating are significantly mitigated by wearing a lifejacket.
> ...


I don't have any problems with the proposed change. Its really only a matter of 300m and I always wear a pfd2 anyhow. Of course, there may be devil in the fineprint.

The other thing of which to be wary is that any push to national standards means that the SA regulations requiring exemption to paddle beyond 2nm may be coming to all of us soon!


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

With the small size of inflatable PFDs these days, I would be very happy for them to decide that anyone who is on a boat (<8m in length) in any waters, must wear a life jacket at all times - no questions asked.
That eliminates all the confusion. Even paddleboarders and kiteboarders should be included with that.


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

While I agree that lifejackets should be worn in a lot of situations, and I do, I also make sure that those who I am responsible for do so as well, I am not in favour of making it a law. What's next, all swimmers must wear one, All bathtubs must be less than 30cm deep and have rubber sides and a life ring? You simply cannot legislate away all risk. In this example I am doubly cautious of a Self Funded (their description) branch of the NSW government bringing in this sort of law. I assume it will come with a raft of financial penalties that as usual will start off at a nice low tolerable level but be able to be adjusted (up) in the future. Stupid people will always find a way to harm themselves.

On the plus side, maybe this sort of regulation will bring the cost of these safety items down (trying to balance my views here).

Perhaps a better way to address this noble drive for water safety is to make it compulsory that each watercraft be sold with the same number and type of lifejackets that the craft is intended for?

Enjoy yourselves out there (safely).


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

Agree with that one totally FF, but I think the point has been missed. PFD's are of no use stuffed in the front of the boat. One just has to look at the incredible number of drownings from small boating accidents which seem to be a feature of our news headlines on a daily basis during summer, to realise this problem isn't going to go away. I reckon the authorities will eventually have no alternative but to mandate the wearing of PFD's sooner rather than later.[/quote]

No I didn't miss the point at all, in fact I totally agree that PFD's are not of immediate use if they are stuffed in the front (or any other difficult to access spot) of the boat. I do also acknowledge that each and every one of the, on average, 32 annual drowning deaths involving watercraft Australia wide (reference; 2008 Royal Lifesaving Fact sheet 11) is a horrible incident but simply feel that the imposition of nanny state mentality laws are not needed and I think this is the only point I disagree with.

As far as media coverage, deaths by drowning are a lot more newsworthy/sensational than, for example, cancer and heart disease, by far the leading causes of death in this country.


----------

